# Mojacar



## Townfanjon (Jan 2, 2016)

Hi everyone.
As per the title , we fancy having a look around the Mojacar-ish area to try pluck up some courage to buy a holiday/permanent home. 
We just need a small apartment for a week or so to use as a base.
I have picked them up off the net before but has anybody got any other ways , know any websites etc etc . 

Thank you in advance


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

https://www.airbnb.co.uk/

Booking.com: 1,113,953 hotels worldwide. 111+ million hotel reviews.


----------



## Keithtoon (May 7, 2015)

Wimdu - Accommodation, Holiday Apartments & Villas might be of some use?


----------



## Townfanjon (Jan 2, 2016)

Keithtoon said:


> Wimdu - Accommodation, Holiday Apartments & Villas might be of some use?


Thanks for that one keith, one I hadnt heard off .
I left herin doors in charge today and she has booked one , so May cant come fast enough now . Lol


----------

